# Bargain Book Finds: July 2011 (No Self Promotion Please)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the June 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the 3rd book in the series. It just released today for $4.76. The other 2 books are also under $5. 
I enjoyed the first book enough to want to read the second. Loved the second one and can't wait to read this one!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
Elizabeth Rolls - His lady mistress. This used to be free a while back and then went back up. 
Now its 0.01 cent.


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

This book was $6.99 the other day, so not sure how long it will be $4.99. I have it, but haven't read it yet, but I got it on several recommendations.

Wings of Deception


Here are the paperback reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/Wings-Deception-1-Pamela-Carron/dp/1453775943/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309847626&sr=8-2


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

First of the Quirke series by Benjamin Black aka John Banville. BTW - New Quirke - A Death in Summer came out today.

$2.99


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Normally 7.99, now for $1.99 - Terry Brooks' Armageddon's Children - part of his later Shannara series.










http://www.amazon.com/Armageddons-Children-ebook/dp/B000JMKQXA

...and Betsy, can I just tell you how much I love your avatar!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
Caroline Linden - A View to a Kiss 
$0.99


Historical Romance
Loretta Chase - Lord of Scoundrels
$0.99


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

This one had been on my wishlist for about a year, since someone at work recommended it. Now it's $2.99:



Haven't read it yet, but it comes to me highly recommended.

*Now $8.99. *


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

$1.99
The Princess Diaries
by: Meg Cabot
This is the first book in the series.


$1.99
The Earth, My Butt, and Other Big Round Things
by: Carolyn Mackler


----------



## Rosie KH (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been browsing through the short stories, particularly supernatural and magic, for holiday reads. There are some great little collections in there for very little cost.

RKH


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I read this in one sitting and HIGHLY recommend it!

*Deadline - Chris Crutcher ($2.99)*



I also grabbed this:

*Wolf Stalker: A Mystery in Yellowstone National Park - Alane Ferguson and Gloria Skurzynski ($1.99) *



It's more childish than I realized. That's what I get for blindly 1-clicking at 2 a.m.  But it still looks interesting enough. EDIT: It was actually a pretty decent read.

More here: http://blog.booksontheknob.org/2011/07/two-buck-books-and-free-song.html


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi bargain-hunters,

Here are two novels that are on sale for $0.99 for the month of July only:


​*First Feature*
$0.99 Kindle

The first Anthony Carrick mystery novel 
"Hollywood producer murdered with Oscar. 
All that glitters is not gold in Tinseltown"


​*Dust on His Soul*
$0.99 Kindle

During the dark days of South Africa's	
apartheid there were heroes and martyrs.	
The triumph of the human spirit.

Happy reading! 

Rai​


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been reading this YA Fantasy novel and find it to be superbly written and the story very engaging. The reviews are right and I'm looking forward to the chance of finishing it up.


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

Survivor's Affair (A John Logan Thriller), the debut novel by Rick Nichols is now only $0.99 as his publisher gets ready to release the sequel (The Affairs of Men).

I've never been a huge fan of hard-boiled detective fiction, but when I read Survivor's Affair, my attitude toward the genre changed. Basically, it's about an ex-covert operative trying to make a living in Florida as a private investigator. But things in his past keep popping up, making the quiet life difficult for him. I highly recommend it. Plus, for only $0.99, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Historical Romance
> Elizabeth Rolls - His lady mistress. This used to be free a while back and then went back up.
> Now its 0.01 cent.


OUTRAGEOUS price! LOL>


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just finished 'Replica' by Lexi Revellian - an outstanding thriller/ romance. 
I bought the book for 99c - which is a joke for the quality of the read! 

(I sooooo wanted to use the link-maker but couldnt see where it was. Sorr!) 

Here is my review for Replica:
A startling read and near perfect book (and this from someone whose favourite genre is historical romance, not thrillers) 
Helpful but meek, Beth agrees to help her boss in a secret replication experiment. Unbeknownst to her, something goes wrong, and an identical replica of her is produced. The Secret Services cannnot risk Beth revealing how she came into existance and she must be eradicated. 
Beth Two goes on the run, whilst Beth One remains oblivious to her doppledangers existence. Meantime MI5 operative, Nick, charms his way into Beth One bed, in order to spy on her. 

'Replica' has involved, believable characters, a strong plot and more twists and turns than a paperclip. Indie author Lexi Revellian is to be applauded - the quality of the writing and sheer enjoyment value as in excess of many established authors. A throughly enjoyable read.


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

A lot of people are discovering Sean Ellis lately, after he co-authored a novella with Jeremy Robinson called Callsign: King (part of Robinson's Chess Team Adventure series). But I've been a huge fan of Sean Ellis for quite a while now and wanted to make sure you guys new about a couple of his other books.

*The Adventures of Dodge Dalton*

Ellis has written a series of books that harken back to the golden age of adventure of the 1930s with his Dodge Dalton series. These are classic adventure stories in the vein of Indiana Jones or Doc Savage. If you like classic pulp or movies like Sky Captain, you'll love these books...I guarantee (they're probably my favorite series of books by an indie author actually).





*Nick Kismet series*

Then, there's the treasure hunting hero closer to our own time...Nick Kismet. Kismet works for a special branch of the UN that seeks to protect fantastic antiquities. In his latest adventure, Kismet travels to the Black Sea in search of Jason's Golden Fleece. It's just an action packed read from start to finish (like I said, I'm a huge fan!).



 (A Nick Kismet novella, only $0.99)

Give Sean Ellis a try...I think you might just find your new favorite indie author!!! He's certainly one of mine.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazon has rolled out another price reduction on over "900 books" for the Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_356944602_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000705681&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=0CZ01NFGM8D8ES3AGDGJ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1309892742&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_i=B004CR6AMO

through July 27


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> I've been reading this YA Fantasy novel and find it to be superbly written and the story very engaging. The reviews are right and I'm looking forward to the chance of finishing it up.


I read the blurb. This really does sound like a great book! I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies  by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith is only .99 cents right now!!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.49 Demons Prefer Blondes. Debut novel by Sidney Ayers.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The Spirit Level: Why Greater Equality Makes Societies Stronger by Kate Pickett & Richard Wilkinson - $3.75


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

If you like a touch of horror, I recommend Rob Walker's and JA Konrath's books.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Orbit special this month is the first three books in Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series - available in a bundle for $9.99. I've read them all and they are hilarious - kind of a Victorian comedy of manners with vampires, werewolves and steampunk elements. The fourth book was just released this month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect this is part of the July promotion already mentioned, and I didn't scan through the whole thread to see if it is already mentioned (Bad Betsy!), but Michael Connelly's _The Black Echo_ is currently $0.99:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read this book, but I've read other books by Dana Stabenow and enjoyed them. This is a new series starring Liam Campbell, and the first book, _Fire and Ice_, is currently $0.99



Betsy


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a great deal - A book bundle of the first four books in the Cassie Palmer UF series by Karen Chance for $7.51. I've read this series and I recommend it for UF fans.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

.99 cents Gotcha by Christie Craig


----------

